# F36 2016: Coding and Preliminary Results



## khile (Jun 1, 2017)

*f36 coding*

hi all i have just got a new f36 430d bmw (2017) and am wanting to enable video in motion i have esys 3.28.1 and psdzdata 3.61.4 but on drop down list in esys i dont have f36

it goes f25 then jumps to f56

do i need a later version any help would be great


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

khile said:


> hi all i have just got a new f36 430d bmw (2017) and am wanting to enable video in motion i have esys 3.28.1 and psdzdata 3.61.4 but on drop down list in esys i dont have f36
> 
> it goes f25 then jumps to f56
> 
> do i need a later version any help would be great


F20 covers all F3x & F8x.


----------



## khile (Jun 1, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> F20 covers all F3x & F8x.


Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

khile said:


> hi all i have just got a new f36 430d bmw (2017) and am wanting to enable video in motion i have esys 3.28.1 and psdzdata 3.61.4 but on drop down list in esys i dont have f36
> 
> it goes f25 then jumps to f56
> 
> do i need a later version any help would be great


VIM on NBT2 ID5 is limited to 63 kmh via coding.


----------



## minky27 (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone figured out how to change the blinker count for using the soft blinker (default at 3 blinks) after the latest update by the dealer? Coding BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP and the PIA... doesn't change anything. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

minky27 said:


> Does anyone figured out how to change the blinker count for using the soft blinker (default at 3 blinks) after the latest update by the dealer? Coding BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP and the PIA... doesn't change anything. Any help is appreciated!


Negative.


----------



## Imraank7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry if this has been mentioned but Does anyone know how to code the digital dial on display? Ive tried but only got bars instead of dials?? I have f10 2011 msport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migliosei (Feb 8, 2020)

Shawn, would you send me the link to download the software I need to code my 2016 420D Grand Coupe? do you have a suggestion for the cable I should get as well?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

migliosei said:


> Shawn, would you send me the link to download the software I need to code my 2016 420D Grand Coupe? do you have a suggestion for the cable I should get as well?
> Thank you


Any ENET Cable off Amazon or eBay should work fine. PM sent.


----------

